# Alpha Dog Additional Downloadable Sounds



## ryan020390 (Mar 24, 2013)

I just recently purchased one a few days ago. Anyways, I went to primos website and th downloadable sounds were a little pricey. Any help with additional sounds would be great!!!

Thanks guys!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Not familiar with the Alpha Dog, but if it plays MP3 files, there are lots of them free on the web. Just search for free coyote call sounds, or something like that. I have downloaded at least 25 to 30 different sounds that way.


----------

